# Urgent help regarding video editing....



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi
let me tell u briefly the reason for this question before telling u the reason of posting.
i along with my friend have a photo studio,we do still photography,and by time we got client satisfaction and thus we decided to also involve in video editing,as we got wedding photo shoots,and for video editing of wedding we have to pay to someone else who does this job,now this creates loss to us,not much but if we do this work ourselves,we can save more.

my friend does still photo editing and he asked me to learn video editing so we divide the work load.i searched the web,and found that there are 2 softwares which are industry leading
1.cyberlink power director
2.adobe premiere pro
3.sony vegas pro
just for getting the knowledge i downloaded the trial of cyberlink power director and using youtube and other forum tutorials i somehow learnt the basics of video editing.then i came across a website which said,that industry standard is adobe premiere and also EASY to use,than putting more effort on power director. (also heard that sony vegas is easy to use too)
all i want to know is,how i proceed,the purpose in mind is,not to make amateurs videos,we have to make *professional looking wedding video editing with stunning effects that attract the customers towards us.* 

also else than this,if u think some other advise is good for us,i would be highly thankful and greatful to you.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Adobe Premiere Pro and Sony Vegas Pro are much more powerful editors than Cyberlink - the best way to decide between editors is to download a trial version. Both will watermark videos you make while in trial mode and won't have the full complement of codecs and presets available but will give you an idea of how easy or hard you find the interface.

I use Premiere Pro and am used to its ways and so find Vegas a little confusing.

Adobe Premiere Pro is the one preferred by professionals. 

Be wary of using too many "stunning effects that attract the customers towards us" - good videography, like good photography, will attract people to your work more than flashy effects.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

zuluclayman said:


> Adobe Premiere Pro and Sony Vegas Pro are much more powerful editors than Cyberlink - the best way to decide between editors is to download a trial version. Both will watermark videos you make while in trial mode and won't have the full complement of codecs and presets available but will give you an idea of how easy or hard you find the interface.
> 
> I use Premiere Pro and am used to its ways and so find Vegas a little confusing.
> 
> ...


my friend,he is very good in still and video shooting,and he does his work perfectly,as i explained in my 1st part,i am going to be the computer guy,mixing,editing video,editing sound,adding music etc etc.
the environment in which we work,we know what type of customers we have,so according to their mind set,we are going ahead,it is going to be our start,by time we will learn things,at this stage we need to have good direction of those people who are already in this arena.so as far i got till now,we must start with industry standard,adobe premiere pro,i am downloading its trial to see its features,then we will buy its full version.

i also read in system requirements for the adobe premiere software that in addition to basic system needs that we have already,we need additionally something more.
_*OHCI-compatible IEEE 1394 port for DV and HDV capture, export to tape, and transmit to DV device
*_i want to know,is this card,only for capture,i mean shifting video from cam to pc,as i have been working on cyberlink power director to learn the basics of editing video,though that software has some strange things,as i cannot cut the video,to edit it,or to add pictures.
we have this card installed in pc.what else is needed,else than system,as what they have mentioned in minimum system requirements,we have them all.please guide us in better way so we can proceed.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

what camera(s) are you using?
The card quoted there is for giving you a firewire port so you can download Digital Video (DV) - it is for cameras that use mini DV tapes for storage - most newer cameras use SD card and/or onboard storage and don't require a firewire port.
Your system for editing if you intend to use Premiere CS5 will need to have a 64 bit OS (there is no 32 bit version of CS5) and should have at least 4GB RAM (8GB better) and at minimum a Quad core CPU (i5 or i7 more preferrable) and and a Nvidia video card of at least 1GB


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

uhum thanks to all people who gave advice,we chose adobe premiere pro based on many people's advice,just as to lean while we were purchasing the adobe premiere,i downloaded trial of cyber-link power director to atleast experiment on different things and learn its basics,and afterwards when i installed adobe premiere,i found that there are some differences,i dont comment on software GUI,everything works,but i found some fancy looking styles,transitions,effects in power director but in adobe,it was like everything is raw,have to make from scratch,doesn't have presets,or some samples.
Do we need to have something additional or what else we must buy?


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

zuluclayman said:


> what camera(s) are you using?
> The card quoted there is for giving you a firewire port so you can download Digital Video (DV) - it is for cameras that use mini DV tapes for storage - most newer cameras use SD card and/or onboard storage and don't require a firewire port.
> Your system for editing if you intend to use Premiere CS5 will need to have a 64 bit OS (there is no 32 bit version of CS5) and should have at least 4GB RAM (8GB better) and at minimum a Quad core CPU (i5 or i7 more preferrable) and and a Nvidia video card of at least 1GB



the system we are using for this purpose:

3.4GHz Pentium D (4MB L2 Cache)
4GB Ram
512MB nVidia


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You won't be able to use the nVidia card you have for assisting with rendering using the Mercury playback available in Premiere Pro CS5 - just means you will have to render clips on the timeline to view them properly after effects are added.

There are a number of third party plugins you can buy for Premiere - Red Giant's Magic Bullet Looks is a good one - slows the render & export times considerably though. It has a number of preset "looks" - from warm glows to the neo-action film looks - all are customisable and can then be saved to use at other times - you can build your own look and save it to use as your signature look.

To see examples have a look on Red Giant's own page or trawl through search results on Vimeo and/or Youtube

a couple from Vimeo:

Weddings and Events for Magic Bullet Looks on Vimeo

FREE TUTORIAL :: WedFilm Academy :: The Vintage Look (Colour-Grading, Premiere Pro CS5, Magic Bullet Looks) on Vimeo


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

zuluclayman said:


> You won't be able to use the nVidia card you have for assisting with rendering using the Mercury playback available in Premiere Pro CS5 - just means you will have to render clips on the timeline to view them properly after effects are added.
> 
> There are a number of third party plugins you can buy for Premiere - Red Giant's Magic Bullet Looks is a good one - slows the render & export times considerably though. It has a number of preset "looks" - from warm glows to the neo-action film looks - all are customisable and can then be saved to use at other times - you can build your own look and save it to use as your signature look.
> 
> ...



thanks a ton,i was really,u know,got amazed and this urged me a huge step to learn adobe premiere,i wish to thanks you once again,because before this i was thinking it is a very raw program,like photoshop,and i have to find stuff from everywhere to make it work,besides when i found softwares like power director which had presets.but this work,was just amazing.
i am surely going to follow them on Vimeo.
thanks again for kind help,and if there is such more stuff,please do let me know,i wish to learn more out of it.


----------

